

Tell HN: My (personal) Airport App Challenge - jmonegro

I'm taking a flight to Orlando in about 3 hours, and will have a 2-3 hour layover at Miami in between.<p>Turns out, that airport (and the Orlando one) is part of the Free Google Wifi for the holidays thing [1], which was nice. Since I will have quite some time in my hands, I decided I won't work on my current project, but instead will see what kind of app I can build in that short time; visual design and planning included.<p>I was also hoping that, if anyone is flying today, or soon, they would also attempt the challenge and see what comes out of it.
======
brk
Well, I'm not traveling this week, but I often use flight time for hacking.

On a trip to Australia in 2006 I brought my MBP and a small thinkpad that was
running a full linux LAMP environment. Along with a crossover cable so I could
"network" the two to test some database stuff I was working on at the time.
Was a great distraction-free 14 hours of productivity.

